# Mexican turbo snails



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

What am I doing wrong... every time I buy these guys I get them home acclimate them slowly put them into tank the next day all dead or dieing.
I bought them from 2 diff places diff sizes and the same thing.am I doing something 
wrong.....does anyone else have these issues.
cheers.


----------



## thefishguy (Mar 8, 2012)

Have had the same issue. Tried Mexican turbos twice. Longest I've kept one alive is a week.


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I had them for up to about 2 months but then they fall off the wall and die. I think they're too big to stick well.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 6, 2012)

I have read most turbo snails like cooler waters.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

tom g said:


> What am I doing wrong... every time I buy these guys I get them home acclimate them slowly put them into tank the next day all dead or dieing.
> I bought them from 2 diff places diff sizes and the same thing.am I doing something
> wrong.....does anyone else have these issues.
> cheers.


Tom, they have died everytime on me. Some of them lasted a few months, they were happy and plenty of food. Have them in 2 different tanks, eventually they all died...
I found this

"If you are refering to "Mexican Turbos," then they are dying because most are from cold water and are not suitable for the tropical temperatures of a reef aquarium. "

Well, they are mexican, are they cold water, seriously


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Leti, the water on the pacific coast of Mexico comes from Alaska and is much cooler than it's Caribbean counterpart. 

I was born and raised in California and loved watching the tourists jump into the ocean...just to find out the water temp is only 50 degrees...hahahahaha


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Leti, the water on the pacific coast of Mexico comes from Alaska and is much cooler than it's Caribbean counterpart.
> 
> I was born and raised in California and loved watching the tourists jump into the ocean...just to find out the water temp is only 50 degrees...hahahahaha


Well that is just evil 

No wonder my stupid snails were dying. My tank is 80 at all times.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*snails*

I just want the bastards alive enough to eat some of my red slime I have lol ...next time I am at big als and they get a new shipment I will see what the temp Is at .they seem to thrive at big als .I mean the tank is usually full of them and they are there for a long time so will look at that .


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Last time. I bought turbo snails was 9 months ago and they got huge... Still have 3/3 in a sps reef that's 78-83'f. I'll tell you that keep and eye for pests like pyramid snails or copepods around them.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

tom g said:


> I just want the bastards alive enough to eat some of my red slime I have lol ...next time I am at big als and they get a new shipment I will see what the temp Is at .they seem to thrive at big als .I mean the tank is usually full of them and they are there for a long time so will look at that .


Turbos are great but they are bulldozers. They can knock over corals with ease.

FYI: Red slime is not an algae, its a bacteria (cyano) and all the Turbo's i've ever had would not touch it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*algae*

yah I know they are I tried to pick smaller ones , the two I have right now are chomping away like crazy ...just don't know how long they will last .lol


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I got my dozer a month ago and he or she is doing great! It has never knocked anything over yet. The clowns don't know what to make of him when he cleans there little corner LOL. They pick at him but give up quickly. I got it for $1. Place in Pickering. Tons of snails.

My tank is about 78-81. Salinity 1.026.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's not a mexican turbo. I'm pretty sure that's a white foot trocheus snail.

Mexican Turbo's are big and knock everything over.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I totally agree with Dave.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I use to have 2 dozen Turbos about 4 months ago and now there are only 5 left.I keep my tank temperature to 77-78����� degree Fahrenheit and my salinity is 1.026.I read that Turbos don't really last long in a marine tank.Astreas on the other hand fair much,much better just get the bigger ones for the same price of $2.00 at Oakville Reef Gallery.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

aquaman1 said:


> I got my dozer a month ago and he or she is doing great! It has never knocked anything over yet. The clowns don't know what to make of him when he cleans there little corner LOL. They pick at him but give up quickly. I got it for $1. Place in Pickering. Tons of snails.
> 
> My tank is about 78-81. Salinity 1.026.
> 
> ...


$1 is fantastic price for trochus snails wow!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Flameangel said:


> I use to have 2 dozen Turbos about 4 months ago and now there are only 5 left.I keep my tank temperature to 77-78����� degree Fahrenheit and my salinity is 1.026.I read that Turbos don't really last long in a marine tank.Astreas on the other hand fair much,much better just get the bigger ones for the same price of $2.00 at Oakville Reef Gallery.


I always get confused the astreas with the trochus they look the same to me.... Are the trochus taller and the astreas a little bit flatter? they look the same


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Letigrama said:


> $1 is fantastic price for trochus snails wow!


LOL. Total cost of my clean up crew. $16.

1 cleaner shrimp. 
1 giant trochus or something??? 
8 banded trochus 
2 nassasarius 
5 cerith (Caribbean)

I think trochus stay on the small side. I thought my big one was a turbo snail because it's huge! But I guess not.

I mad sure to get snails the can flip themselves over. The thought of rescuing snails just seemed silly to me.

I've personally seen all my snail flip themselves over. My big one I purposely flipped it over to make sure it can do it on its own. Last might my bigger trochus flipped over and it took the better part of an hour. I felt bad but he's gotta learn the hard way . Silly snails.










Trochus party??? LOL. 









This is the big one. Probably 3 times the size of my other ones. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Heres a great link for snail ID. Have fun  LOL. It appears that my big snail is a turban snail. Not a turbo. Looks exactly like the one on live aquaria

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/Hitchsnails.html

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=497+526

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm going to Mexico in 2 weeks. I'll check the temperature. I've had a fee turbos who didn't last too long. Trochus on the other hand are great.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

I purchased 3 Mexican Turbos from BA over a year ago, and they are still kicking. I have noticed that they have slowed down significantly. They used to move around pretty quick and now they can hang out in one spot for hours and up to a day. And as stated before... They knock everything down that isn't glued down!! I have commitment issues and haven't secured most of my corals. So there's days that I get home from work and have to put my arm in to clean up the mess.
My water temp is around 78.5-79


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Turbo AKA Dozer*

We added 5 to the 40 approx a month ago, we are now down to 3 (not sure if its the actually species or the quality of product purchased) 
They do a great job at algae control but the 3 are dozers.

Even if I have to continue to replace them and clean up after them they are a welcomed addition to the CUC.


----------

